

Hacker News London meetup, Wednesday 23rd Oct - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/145037122/

======
sklivvz1971
I will be speaking there:

[http://bit.ly/GTaE5X](http://bit.ly/GTaE5X)

~~~
jacabado
Really nice to recognize a name here. Such a shame I won't be able to attend
this, I have to return to Portugal on the 17th.

I heard some tales of you in Fullsix when I worked there and would love to get
to know how it's going on SO. Best of the luck for the presentation.

~~~
sklivvz1971
I was in Fullsix in May giving the long version of this. Were you attending?

~~~
jacabado
Oh no, didn't even know that happened.

------
rwmj
This is in the middle of LinuxCon Edinburgh, a huge Linux conference being
held in the UK for the first time in a long time.

~~~
dmitri1981
Edinburgh is on the other side of the country. HNLondon is popular, but we
don't quite have that much pull.

~~~
teh_klev
Not just on the other side, but 400+ miles away, and in a different country ;)

------
AshleysBrain
This is a great event. I'd highly recommend it to anyone in the London area.

------
sarreph
Really excited to come along as I've not been to a tech meet up in London
before. First time being around likeminded others was at WWDC and that was
awesome!

------
basicallydan
I was skeptical at first, but this is a good event. Worth the money.

EDIT: If you want pizza, though, get there early.

------
memememe1
Interesting.. Woz is giving a talk that same day, in the morning, in London
@Appsworld.

~~~
RafiqM
I'm heading along to that, from Dublin, and I'm thinking I might stay an extra
day in order to go to this meetup.

